# Shop owner is talking about getting me one of these...



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dodge-Sprinter.jpg

I've been using box vans or KUVI top trucks for years. Anyone know anything about these Sprinter things?

He says it's diesel and gets 20 mpg. I don't like that it won't have outside bin boxes, but if it's diesel and gets that kind of mileage it _sounds_ like a winner.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't see anything

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fixed...I think :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a nice van, plenty of room. I've heard some good things bout those vans.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm 6'3" and he claims I'll be able to stand up in it...that would be a first for sure 

He seems open to suggestions for a better truck, but although I prefer box trucks with outside bins I know I usually got 10 - 12 MPG in them 

If the Mercedes engine can get 20 MPG then I couldn't in good conscience try to talk him into something else...it'll pay for itself in fuel savings.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know a guy that works out of one of these but with a Spartan box. No idea on mpg and I'm sure it's a good 10k more than a regular Sprinter. It's a nice truck for sure.








Paul


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My buddy works out of a sprinter and loves it, hell if your boss is game your set!! if I could get my dream van it would be something like this


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dodge-Sprinter.jpg
> 
> I've been using box vans or KUVI top trucks for years. Anyone know anything about these Sprinter things?
> 
> He says it's diesel and gets 20 mpg. I don't like that it won't have outside bin boxes, but if it's diesel and gets that kind of mileage it _sounds_ like a winner.




I'm running a Sprinter and love it. The fuel mileage is ridiculous and there's lot's of room to work with.

I'm not sure how you wouldn't like it.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Does it really get 20 mpg when it's all loaded down?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own a 2004 sprinter, and I have 163 K Mike's on it. It averages 20 mpg city and when I did highway driving it would avg 28 mpg.

Just recently I had a series of break downs. Turbo intercooler hose split, upper radiator hose, alternator, turbo resonator cracked, and starter would not crank due to a ripped apart grounding strap. After I had all the above issues repaired, I noticed I had a broken drivers side motor mount which caused all the above issues directly and indirectly.

Other than that it is a great van with loads of room. I am 6' and have no issue standing in the back.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> I own a 2004 sprinter, and I have 163 K Mike's on it. It averages 20 mpg city and when I did highway driving it would avg 28 mpg.
> 
> Just recently I had a series of break downs. Turbo intercooler hose split, upper radiator hose, alternator, turbo resonator cracked, and starter would not crank due to a ripped apart grounding strap. After I had all the above issues repaired, I noticed I had a broken drivers side motor mount which caused all the above issues directly and indirectly.
> 
> Other than that it is a great van with loads of room. I am 6' and have no issue standing in the back.


Bins/shelves on one side and sewer machines, cables and hoses on the other? How do you get the big machines and pumps, etc in and out?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I drove a sprinter for "big fat nick" back in the day, it was tall, had no problems with space management, not my favorite, felt like I was driving a bread truck.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I drove a sprinter for "big fat nick" back in the day, it was tall, had no problems with space management, not my favorite, felt like I was driving a bread truck.


I like big trucks...the bigger, the better. Nothing aggravates me more than needing a tool or piece of equipment to do a job and not having it because there is no room for it on the truck. Same goes for standard materials.

I like to get sh*t done when I roll up on a job :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Bins/shelves on one side and sewer machines, cables and hoses on the other? How do you get the big machines and pumps, etc in and out?


My Sprinter has a sliding door on both the drivers and passanger side. I just get it on and off with muscle.


----------

